# Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar

*Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein​*
Die Grafschafter Nachrichten berichten von einer interessanten Gerichtsvehandlung - jedenfalls für Angler...

Und wenn die Juristen selber zugegeben haben, dass sie sich erst in diese Materie einarbeiten mussten, ist das auch beachtenswert.

http://www.gn-online.de/nachrichten/gericht-taucht-in-tiefen-des-angelwesens-ein-177529.html

Das Vechtewehr in Grasdorf soll einer von zwei Tatorten gewesen sein. 

Ein Angler eines Vereines wurde (angeblich) zuerst von 2 Vorstandsmitgliedern, dann (angeblich) vom gesamtem Vorstand erwischt, wie er an gesperrten Strecken (Wehr, Fischtreppe) mit zu der Zeit verbotenen Methoden (Kunstköder) geangelt haben sollte.

Da diese Materie den Juristen auch neu war, hatten sie viele Rückfragen an die Zeugen.

Am Ende wurde das Verfahren (wie immer vorläufig) gegen eine Geldauflage eingestellt.

Hier wäre nochmal ein Streit entbrannt, da der Staatsanwalt aus_ "Rücksicht auf das „Herzblut für den Naturschutz“"_ des Angelvereines nicht unter 1.000 bleiben wollte.

Geworden sind es dann 600 Euro....

------------------------------------------------------------​
Kommentar

Kann es denn tatsächlich sein in der Juristerei, dass hier ein Staatsanwalt tatsächlich mehr Geld fordert, weil jemand "Herzblut" in ein Anliegen steckt?

Wird nicht mehr nach Tat und Schuld geurteilt?

Entweder man kann eine Tat nachweisen oder eben nicht.

Und danach sollte geurteilt oder freigesprochen werden...

Wenn ich da an Tierschutz etc. denke, was dies schon bei Verfahrenseinstellungen wie hier (§ 153a der Strafprozessordnung, Angeklagter gilt weiter als unschuldig!) für Angler mal bedeuten könnte, wenn so eine "Gesinnungsgebühr" Schule machen sollte, könnte ich erbrechen.....

Es darf in meinen Augen keine solche "Gesinnungsjustiz" in Deutschland geben (auch nicht, wenn Natur- und Tierschutz gerade mal wieder "en vogue" sind).

Man hat sich als Jurist an Fakten zu halten..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Matthias_R (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> V...
> 
> Kann es denn tatsächlich sein in der Juristerei, dass hier ein Staatsanwalt tatsächlich mehr Geld fordert, weil jemand "Herzblut" in ein Anliegen steckt?
> 
> ...



Nun, der Staatsanwalt kann (wie jede andere Partei) fordern und auch bestimmte Aspekte in den Vordergrund rücken. Der Staatsanwalt ist eben NICHT unabhängig, sondern das Gericht. Der Staatsanwalt ist Partei, wie jeder andere Anwalt vor Gericht. Das Gericht unabhängig.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

Hallo,



> Es darf in meinen Augen keine solche "Gesinnungsjustiz" in Deutschland geben


 ????

Hier wurde doch gar keine Strafe ausgesprochen, sondern dem Angeklagten eine Verfahrenseinstellung nach §153 StGB angeboten. 

Da ist kein Rahmen vorgegeben, das kann ziemlich frei verhandelt werden.

Also frei nach dem Motto: "Was wäre es dir denn wert, ungestraft davon zu kommen?"

Ansonsten hätte sich der Beklagte sich ja immer noch auf einen Prozess einlassen  und auf einen Freispruch hoffen können.

Für einen Wiederholungstäter, der keine Reue zeigte, scheint aber der Anwalt diese Chance eher gering eingeschätzt zu haben. 

Ich finde es schon begrüßenswert, dass eine Geldauflage verhängt wurde.
Welche Aspekte der Staatsanwalt dabei zugrunde legt ist seine Sache.

Oft passiert ja gar nichts oder ein "Entschuldigung" reicht für die Einstellung aus.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gehen ja zwischen 80% -90%der angezeigten Fischwilderer straffrei aus.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

Was ein Staatsanwalt fordert ist an sich schnuppe bzw. schuppe,

ein Staatsanwalt urteilt nicht, sondern ist nur Parteienvertreter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

Dennoch:
Dass ein Jurist als Staatsangestellter (Staatsanwalt - ErmittlungsBEHÖRDE, nicht privat), hier bei der Forderung seine PRIVATE Meinung einbringt, ist für mich und mein Verständnis nicht tragbar - Wenn ne Emanze als SA dann mehr Kohle bei Einstellung fordert, weil der Angeklagte ein Mann ist:
Meine Meinung - KANN NICHT SEIN!!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

|bigeyes Glühwein zum Frühstück gehabt?


----------



## fishhawk (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

Hallo,

nochmal:

Es ging hier um einen Deal, nicht um eine Strafe.  Und was meinst du mit "private Meinung" ?

Ansonsten ist die deutsche Justiz ja allgemein nicht unbedingt so  vorurteilsfrei und neutral wie sie sein sollte.

Zum Beispiel erhalten ja Frauen bei gleichen Straftaten auch weniger oft Gefängnisstrafen, müssen ggf. kürzer einsitzen und kommen früher wieder raus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

Eben - und das find ich daneben..

Und das ist kein "Deal", sondern ein im Strafprozess vorgesehenes Prozedere, nach dem der Beschuldigte weiterhin als unschuldig gilt.

Dass dann die SA bei der Bemessung der Summe zur Einstellung aus 





> "Rücksicht auf das „Herzblut für den Naturschutz“" des Angelvereines


 einbringt, finde ich empörend.

Das wäre Sache eines Privatprozesses, wenn sich der geschädigte Verein da wegen vergossenem "Herzblut" schadlos halten wollte, aber NICHT in einem Strafprozess..

Der nächste SA oder Richter in einem Strafprozess gegen Angler ist dann vielleicht PETA-Sympathisant und bringt dann seine Privatmeinung mit ein..

Da will ich auch nicht, dass der seine Privatmeinung einbringt oder meint, hier das "Herzblut" eines (möglicherweise) Geschädigten im Straf- statt im Zivilprozeß zu berücksichtigen..

Das ist KEINE juristische Expertise von mir, nur meine rein private Meinung, dass mich sowas ankotzt..

Zu urteilen und zu fordern von staatlicher Seite ist nach Tat und (Un)Schuld im Rahmen der § - sonst nach nix.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

Hallo,

natürlich kannst du dich drüber aufregen, aber nach unseren rechtsstaatlichen Grundsätzen hat da keiner was verkehrt gemacht.

Im Gegensatz zu §293 StGB enthält ja §153 a StPO keinen "Rahmen" für die Geldleistung. Natürlich wird die Staatsanwaltschaft dabei so gut es geht auch das Ausamß der Tat berücksichtigen. Es ist anzunehmen, dass der Staatsanwalt das Angeln in der Fischtreppe besonders verwerflich fand und sich Aussage mit dem "Herzblut" wahrscheinlich darauf bezog.

Und nochmal, es war ein Angebot an den Beschuldigten gegen Zahlung einer bestimmten Geldsumme das Verfahren einzustellen. Der war ja nicht gezwungen das anzunehmen. Ob man das dann "deal" nennen muss, wenn juckts?

Er hätte es auch auf einen Strafprozess ankommen lassen können, wo ihm dann ein Richter bis zu zwei Jahre Gefängnis hätte aufbrummen können. Die Richter sind  dann nämlich nur ihrem Gewissen verpflichtet, wenn es ums Strafmaß im Einzelfall geht.

Wenn ein Richter dann öffentlich schreibt: "Ich hab überlegt, was hätte ein Mann bekommen, dann hab ich den Frauenrabatt abgezogen"  macht er auch nichts verkehrt.

Rechtsprechung, Gerechtigkeit und Rechtsempfinden sind halt mal verscheidene paar Stiefel.

Ich finds trotzdem gut, dass der Kerl nicht zu billig davongekommen ist. 
Während der Schonzeit, vor der Fischtreppe zu angeln ist für mich keine Bagatelle, auch wenn das manche Profis/Autoren vielleicht anders sehen.


----------



## funkbolek (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

Da muss ich Dir widersprechen. Der Staatsanwalt hat das zu beantragen, was aus SEINER Sicht tat- und schuldangemessen ist. Dabei fliessen sehr wohl Aspekte wie der "Wert" des verletzten Rechtsguts, die Folgen für das Opfer etc. mit hinein. Da kann und muss auch sehr wohl miteinfliessen, dass eine Straftat im Raume steht, die sowohl Eigentumsrechte Dritter als auch Tier und Artenschutz verletzt und nach dem Selbstverständnis der meisten Angelvereine, diese diesen Gütern verpflichtet sind.


----------



## Deep Down (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

Ich finde im übrigen den ersten Absatz des Zeitungsartikels am interessantesten. Beschreibt was Angler so machen und es wird wohl auch den tatsächlichen Umständen entsprechen, dass Angelvereine in den Gemeinden, Landkreisen und Städten wohl allgemein mit zu den größten Vereinen gehören werden! 
Das beschreibt insgesamt sehr schön die soziale Komponente und den Stellenwert für die Allgemeinheit!

Juristisch ist die Entscheidung, der dargestellte Verhandlungsablauf und die Handlungen/Äußerungen der Beteiligten eher nichts Außergewöhnliches.


----------



## fishhawk (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

Hallo,

bei Strafverfahren müsste in jedem Einzelfall die schwere der Tat, die Motive des Täters etc. etc. geprüft und gewürdigt  werden.

Deshalb wird wahrscheinlich auch bei 80-90% der Anzeigen wegen Fischwilderei kein Verfahren durchgeführt. Macht halt einfach zuviel Arbeit. 

Besser wäre es wohl, wenn es zusätzlich die Möglichkeit gäbe, bestimmte Handlungen alternativ als Ordnungswidrigkeit mit festem Bußgeldkatalog ahnden zu können. Ein ordentliches Bußgeld würde evtl. mehr bewirken als eine Einstellung mangels öffentlichem Interesse und die Staatsanwaltschaften wären entlastet.


----------



## Deep Down (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

Super, damit verschiebt man den Aufwand von der StA zur Behörde und die erlassen im Zweifel eher ein Bußgeldbescheid als das Verfahren einzustellen, nach dem Einspruch wird die Entscheidung den Gerichten überlassen.

Da ist mir die juristisch qualitativere Entscheidung der StA aber "lieber"! Die haben zu dem mehr Mittel das Verfahren einzustellen, z.B gegen Geldauflage, als ne Verwaltungsbehörde!


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

Vielleicht ist es ja auch lediglich unglücklich wiedergegeben worden.:m

 Wobei Ich den 600 € Vergleich bei einem unbelehrbaren Wiederholungstäter als letzten Versuch auch angemessen empfinde.(Wird dort ein mehrfacher Jahresbeitrag sein)

 So bleibt er wenigstens unbestraft, auch wenn sich der Verein  nun sicher auch noch zusätzlich von Ihm trennen wird, immerhin ist ja auch die Verhandlung ein weiteres Zeichen dagegen an zu gehen.
 Drei mal bei der selben Sache in einem so kurzen Zeitraum erwischt zu werden, kann man wohl nur als unbelehrbar verstehen und Vorsatz voraussetzen.
 Da muss es halt Strafe auch Wehtun.

 Mehr Rücksicht kennt das A.B ja auch nicht...von Unbelehrbaren muss man sich halt trennen um sich nicht ständig ärgern zu lassen.

 Was die lieben genannten Vorzeigeangler betrifft, die hätten ungleich härtere Strafen verdient.
 Im weiteren Wiederholungsfall bis zum langjährigen Einzug Ihrer Fischereischeine.


----------



## KptIglo (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

Da hat er mit den 600 € ja Glück gehabt, jetzt noch eine Anhörung im Verein mit einer Auflage, Rauswurf fristlos und dann auch noch in der Region den Ruf versaut. Viel Spaß bei der Suche nach eine neuen Angelverein.


----------



## Allround-Angler (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

"Herzblut" = Arbeitsstunden, Geld für Sprit, Besatz , etc.
Noch Fragen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

Eben - Kohle, nix Herzblut ;-)))


----------



## fishhawk (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

Hallo,



> Da ist mir die juristisch qualitativere Entscheidung der StA aber "lieber"!



Da kann jeder seine Meinung zu haben.

Wenn das aber in der Mehrzahl der Fälle "Einstellung mangels öffentlichem Interesse" heißt und es dafür scheinbar schon Musterbriefe gibt, finde ich das eher unbefriedigend.


Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Es wurde soweit ich weiß ja kein Fisch gefangen, also kann ein materieller Schaden nicht beziffert werden.

Also muss der Staatsanwalt sich an einem ideellen Schaden orientieren.
Und das Angeln in der Schonzeit vor der Fischtreppe trifft den Verein, der sich um einen natürlichen Fischbestand kümmert, wohl etwas härter.


----------



## thanatos (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

ja solche Verfahren kenne ich auch -bitte zahlen Sie....
 dann stellen wir das Verfahren gegen Sie ein.
 Nein ich habe nicht gezahlt weil die Klage gegen mich einfach eine Lüge war .Folge "Der Staat hat kein Interesse an der weiteren Strafverfolgung in Ihrer Sache der Kläger sollte 
 jetzt eine Zivilklage anstreben -das war´s 
 Ja wenn ich mir nachweislich  was zu Schulden kommen lassen  habe zahle ich natürlich aber nicht für Verleumdungen.


----------



## fishhawk (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

Hallo,



> Nein ich habe nicht gezahlt weil die Klage gegen mich einfach eine Lüge war .Folge "Der Staat hat kein Interesse an der weiteren Strafverfolgung in Ihrer Sache der Kläger sollte
> jetzt eine Zivilklage anstreben -das war´s



Ich denke, das wissen auch die meisten Profischwarzangler und lassen es drauf ankommen.

Der im Ausgangspost beschriebene Fall scheint ja eher die Ausnahme zu sein.

Häufig liest man er von solchen Fällen



> Als einer der Plattlinger Fischereiaufseher im vergangenen Jahr zwei
> fremde Angler erwischte, die ohne Tageskarte und noch dazu mit acht
> Angeln gleichzeitig – auch mit Tageskarte wären pro Person nur zwei
> erlaubt – fischten, blieb ihm keine andere Wahl, als die Polizei zu rufen.
> ...



Das wirkt jetzt nicht unbedingt abschreckend auf mich.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

Wichtig zu wissen:

Der Kläger hat die Möglichkeit, der Einstellung eines Verfahrens zu widersprechen. Als Folge daraus wird im Normalfall tatsächlich zu einer Verhandlung geladen. Sollte es im Rahmen dieser Verhandlung zu einer Einstellung des Verfahrens nach 153 kommen, ist das auch bei bestehender Rechtschutzversicherung kein echter Freispruch und der (eventuell sogar zu unrecht) Beklagte bleibt auf seinen eigenen ggf. nicht unerheblichen Anwaltskosten sitzen.

Wer also aus Vereins-/Bewirtschaftersicht das Interesse hat, dass ein Schwarzfischer wenn schon nicht verurteilt dann zumindest zur Kasse gebeten wird, hätte durch den Widerspruch gegen die Einstellung zumindest ein nutzbares Argument.:m


----------



## fishhawk (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein*

Hallo,



> Der Kläger hat die Möglichkeit, der Einstellung eines Verfahrens zu widersprechen.



Das wäre ja ganz neu.

Hast du da belastbare Quellen.

Bisher gab es gegen Einstellung nach 153 StPo und Verweis auf den Privatklageweg ja keine Rechtsmittel, deshalb auch keine Belehrung und Fristangabe auf den Bescheiden.

Man hätte höchstens ne Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde gegen den Staatsanwalt anleiern können.

Wann hat sich das geändert?


----------

